# Ticks in yard



## brett2k07 (May 13, 2019)

Dogs came in this evening and one had a tick on them.

I'd like to treat the yard for them as well as ants as I've seen a few active ones around.

Do My Own has Bifen, Archer, Talstar, and Temprid products available. Does anyone have any experience with any of these? Anyone recommend one over the other?

My daughter likes to run around the backyard barefoot and do somersaults and cartwheels, and, as I mentioned, we have a dog. So I'd like something that's safe for them. I'm fine with making them wait until an application is dry as long as it's safe afterwards.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi @brett2k07

I have used Bifen and TalStar with great success; however; even though labels say, "safe for pets and children once dry" I remain cautiously leery …

Therefore when we moved into our lake home - literally surrounded by dense pine forest - I went at it in somewhat of a progressive manner and I was pleased to find out that by:
1) keeping our grass mowed AND 
2) TREATING THE PERIMETER OF MY YARD HEAVY and even even several linear feet (or even yards) into the areas of thicket, pine straw, gravelly clay and overgrown bramble and such we saw a marked reduction without my having to spray the lawn area where the children actually played!

The other thing we observed is that my spraying the perimeter pretty heavily - and more frequently, say, every 45 days, instead of 60- or 90-, during warm humid months - had somewhat of "cumulative" effect over the years. VERY happy to report that and benefit from my investing in time, expense and 24v backpack sprayer! :thumbup:

NOW, all that said; we had a family visit last summer who had a child whose fear of any insect can only be described as IRRATIONAL (not so funny once they arrived for a weeks stay we observed it was a parent who had brainwashed this 10yoa little boy and I am thrilled to report that within days I had the lad picking up caterpillars and feeling them crawl on his arm, etc. Like a normal inquisitive child in the out of doors! :thumbup:

BUT! a what was not made up or sensationalized is what happens to this little kid if he is bitten by a mosquito - the pics from an ER visit convinced me I had to make 100% sure this kid didn't get bit and so I did spray our lawn with the lower label rate of TalStar which I timed ahead of a light (1/4") rain and I told the wife and dawg and neighborhood kids they could have the yard again after the grass dried off after the rain which followed my spray app.

^That^ was in addition to my normal, 45-60 days higher label rate spraying of our foundation, either sides of walkways, up UNDER shrubs, deck furniture etc., etc.

Happy to report my scientist sister who was here same time as the aforementioned family commented to me one night out on the deck, "Brother, I don't know how you've done it but, I've been here half a week and have yet to see a single bug anywhere!"

I'm convinced it goes back to treating the perimeter of our yard heaviest label rates as opposed to doing anything to the lawn other than keeping it mowed …


----------



## brett2k07 (May 13, 2019)

Hi @440mag thanks for the reply. I did go ahead and treat the whole yard with 1oz per 1k of Talstar P. I keep the grass mowed regularly, often two or three times a week during heavy growing season. I have fescue, so I have to keep it mowed higher which I'm sure doesn't help.

I was starting to see ants around the outside of the house as well as mayflies and mosquitos. I think your method of treating the perimeter will help for preventative. But to eradicate current problems, I went for the kill shot.

I did keep the kid and the dog off of it for a long while afterwards just to be safe.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

talstar P every 30 days. it attacks the immune system so they cannot survive. As long as its dry its safe for pets. 1oz per 1k is very little active ingredient for a big area.


----------

